
Reviewing Lightning Memory-Mapped Database Library: Partial – Ayende  Rahien - tambourine_man
https://ayende.com/blog/162754/reviewing-lightning-memory-mapped-database-library-partial
======
btrask
This is a very long and very good blog series that I highly recommend. (One
note, it's from 2013.)

The funniest part is this post, which complains about code duplication:
[https://ayende.com/blog/162853/reviewing-lightning-memory-
ma...](https://ayende.com/blog/162853/reviewing-lightning-memory-mapped-
database-library-a-thoughtful-hiatus)

In the last two screenshots, there is a subtle difference with the
indentation, which breaks MDB_PREV_DUP. It wasn't noticed until over a year
later:
[https://github.com/LMDB/lmdb/commit/bfe297da47beb31debee48f0...](https://github.com/LMDB/lmdb/commit/bfe297da47beb31debee48f016222b63d94271fd)

I'm still a big fan of LMDB. It's been hugely inspirational for me, and I
think it's the best low-level key-value store out there. There is still lots
of room for improvement though!

